# [OT] patente europea del computer

## alexbr

Oggi a scuola mi hanno detto che tutti quelli della mia età (nati nell'87) possono fare la patente europea del computer a prezzo zero.

La questione è: mi conviene? ha alcuna utilità? anche se si piò essere certificati per l'utilizzo di macintosh, è meglio fare la microsoft o non farla affatto?

Mi romperebbe anche un po' le scatole (potete intuire perchè) riprendere in mano tutta la suite microsoft office e ricevere un certificato che tiene solo conto delle mie conoscenze nel solo ambito office, mentre le mie spaziano più in linux, porgrammazione in c++, delphi, visual basic, etc.

voi cosa ne pensate?

----------

## codadilupo

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> Oggi a scuola mi hanno detto che tutti quelli della mia età (nati nell'87) possono fare la patente europea del computer a prezzo zero.
> 
> La questione è: mi conviene? ha alcuna utilità? anche se si piò essere certificati per l'utilizzo di macintosh, è meglio fare la microsoft o non farla affatto?
> 
> Mi romperebbe anche un po' le scatole (potete intuire perchè) riprendere in mano tutta la suite microsoft office e ricevere un certificato che tiene solo conto delle mie conoscenze nel solo ambito office, mentre le mie spaziano più in linux, porgrammazione in c++, delphi, visual basic, etc.
> ...

 

fai quella in mac, se proprio vuoi farne una  :Wink: 

A parte gli scherzi, mi piacerebbe essere uno di quegli studenti, per poter alzare la mano in mezzo alla lezione e dire: e questa é la patente europea del computer ? Ma non prendiamoci in giro, questo é l'ennesimo spot aggratìs di microsoft!

Coda

----------

## alexbr

capisco esattamente quello che intendi...  :Smile: 

il problema, però, è più pratico: al di là della commercialità della trovata questa patente mi riconosce come una persona con abilità molto più ristrette di quelle mie effettive.  :Confused:  il che mi turba assai, e anche la mia professoressa di matematica/fisica/informatica condivideva i miei dubbi per ciò che mi riguardava (seppur incitandomi a patentarmi).

i miei compagni mi hanno detto: "Bruni, tu la finirai in un giorno! Casomai ti presto il mio tesserino e la farai al posto mio..."

ma sono proprio senza idee...

----------

## Samos87

Io ho deciso di non farla  :Cool:  , da me non é gratis, quindi dovrei pagare 180  per dimostrare di sapere usare word   :Rolling Eyes:   :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## darksides

Serve soltanto per ottenere dei punteggi in più durante i concorsi.

----------

## alexbr

 *Samos87 wrote:*   

> Io ho deciso di non farla  , da me non é gratis, quindi dovrei pagare 180  per dimostrare di sapere usare word    
> 
> 

 

Ti ricordi di quella lettera che ci ha mandato il ministero dell'istruzione: dovrebbe contenere anche la skill-card (la tessera per accedere agli esami) e il modulo per attivarla.

Al mio liceo la tessera, se sei studente, la paghi comunque 15 uro   :Cool: 

----------

## augustus

Se fai quegli esami sappi che li fai per il pezzo di carta in più, ma mica per avere una certificazione delle tue reali competenze informatiche!

Lo chiamo pezzo di carta, proprio perchè lo ritengo tale: non attesta reali conoscenze informatiche (almeno se per saper usare il computer non intendiamo "Aprie esplora risorse" "Schiaccia il pulsante Start" "Avvia word" etc...).

Personalmente ho fatto quegli esami proprio perchè li avrei passati con una facilità assurda, con degli sconti offerti dalla scuola e avrei ottenuto un pezzo di carta (che può sempre serivre) con poco sforzo.

Poi le conoscenze informatiche te le fai da solo (o anche all'uni se la frequenti).

E' triste che sia così, però sai com'è: finchè domina M$ passare corsi tipo ECDL per il 70% delle persone vuol dire saper usare il computer.

Poi ti dico: vediamo in ambito lavorativo se ha più valore un curriculum A:

Conoscenze informatiche:

-Diploma ECDL

o un curriculum B:

Conoscenze informatiche:

- Ottima conoscenza dei sistemi Windows (Me, 2000, XP, 2003)

- Buona conoscenza dei sistemi *nix : *BSD, Gnu\Linux et similia)

- in particolare distinta conoscenza di Gnu\Linux: esperienza con distribuzioni x,y,z,x',y',z',etc..

- Conoscenza HTML, PHP, CSS, etc

- Conoscenza C, C++, Java, etc

- Esperienza sviluppo interfacce grafiche in C tramite le GTK+, etc

Insomma, conta molto di più l'esperienza (sia essa lavorativa o da autodidatta), anche se non certificata  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

Imho la ECDL è utile soltanto per gente che non ha intenzione di lavorare nel settore informatico, ma dovendo cmq avere a che fare con l'utilizzo di computer (perchè ormai tutti devono averci a che fare) allora avere la certificazione che si è capaci di usare i più comuni applicativi può dare qualche vantaggio o punto in più (tradotto: impiegati, fioristi, commercianti, etc)

Per chiunque invece abbia intenzione di lavorare nel settore informatico/tecnologico (dall'ingegneria al perito informatico, dal sistemista a che ne so io...) imho è assolutamente inutile, visto che certifica conoscenze minime che dovrebbero essere bagaglio personale di chiunque operi nel settore. 

Questo m'è stato confermato anche nei fatti da gente che ha ottenuto la ECDL e che ora lavora nel settore o studia scienze informatiche varie.

Come saggiamente diceva the-matrix, piuttosto che buttare tempo e risorse nella ECDL fatevi assumere in qualche negozietto di pc, ditta e cosette simili: l'esperienza è una delle poche cose che fa realmente la differenza.

My 2 cents.

----------

## Sparker

Qui' se vogliamo l'universita' ci paga sta patente.

Faccio informatica. Che tristezza...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## stuart

impara l'arte e mettila da parte

poi sei sempre libero di non usarla e di sputarci sopra

----------

## Alakhai

Salve ragazzi

Io invece ho sentito dire, a differenza di Shev, che ora come ora è richiesto anche agli ingenieri informatici, quindi penso che alla fine siamo costretti a farlo tutti, anche solo come un pezzo di carta in + (perché solo cosi si può definire)

----------

## shev

 *Alakhai wrote:*   

> Salve ragazzi
> 
> Io invece ho sentito dire, a differenza di Shev, che ora come ora è richiesto anche agli ingenieri informatici, quindi penso che alla fine siamo costretti a farlo tutti, anche solo come un pezzo di carta in + (perché solo cosi si può definire)

 

 :Shocked: 

Veramente sto facendo (e finendo  :Razz: ) Ingegneria Informatica oltre a lavorare per una ditta del settore e ti assicuro che nessuno m'ha mai detto di fare la ECDL o richiesto tale certificazione... e come me tutti quelli che conosco nel settore. Hai qualche dato o informazione attendibile che confermi quanto dici?

Preciso che so benissimo di cosa stiamo parlando: come già accennato in un vecchio topic avrei dovuto fare il "docente" per alcuni corsi di preparazione alla ECDL (ho rifiutato per motivi filosofici  :Razz:  ).

----------

## Alakhai

Guarda anche io sono della tua stessa "filosofia" infatti nonostante i professori mi abbiano + volte invitato a frequentarlo, io ho sempre rifiutato. Tuttavia parlando con amici e compagni di corso all'uni (anche io faccio ing info) era saltato fuori il discorso di questo famoso patentino...e un ragazzo diceva che, appunto, oramai è richiesto dapertutto. 

La cosa all'inizio mi aveva preoccupato, invece ora leggendo quello che dici te ho un idea + chiara di quello che richiede veramente il mondo del lavoro  :Smile: 

In che settore lavori?

ps. mi spieghi una cosa? che significa "imho"?

----------

## augustus

Ma uno laureato in informatica o in ingegneria informatica cosa se ne fa di quel patentino?

 *Quote:*   

> che significa "imho"?

 

in my humbled opinion ... secondo la mia modesta opinione

----------

## shev

 *Alakhai wrote:*   

> Tuttavia parlando con amici e compagni di corso all'uni (anche io faccio ing info) era saltato fuori il discorso di questo famoso patentino...e un ragazzo diceva che, appunto, oramai è richiesto dapertutto. 

 

Quindi sono solo "voci di corridoio" tra studenti, nulla di concreto? Chiedo perchè sono interessato, non perchè non ci creda o per polemica  :Wink: 

Ciò che dicevo nel precedente post è quanto so "io", idee maturate dopo discussioni avute a riguardo con gente più o meno affidabile e di svariati settori, in base all'assoluta mancanza di accenni all'ECDL da parte di prof, segreteria e organi competenti dell'uni e per esperienza personale diretta o indiretta; se però mi vengono presentati dati concreti che smentiscono questa mia visione ben venga, almeno evito figure o consigli avventati.

Cmq a logica la troverei una cosa assurda anche se documentata e reale.

 *Quote:*   

> In che settore lavori?

 

Programmazione/progettazione (fondamentalmente sviluppo e personalizzazione di un applicativo gestionale in java per aziende in base alle necessità del cliente). Oltre a questo faccio "a tempo perso" da sistemista/amministratore per un istituto pubblico (tradotto: una sQuola  :Razz:  ).

 *Quote:*   

> ps. mi spieghi una cosa? che significa "imho"?

 

Il significato te l'ha detto the-matrix, guarda link tipo questo per il significato degli acronimi più diffusi, imho molto utili  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Premettendo che sto navigando con links (...) dico che secondo me la patente europea e' un emerita c*****a. A me viene male, di solito, solo nel vedre gente che usa windows e office, e nel pensare che poi lo fanno "gasandosi" mi fa uscire dai gangheri. Non e' un caso che a scl uola in informatica e sistemi faccio fatica a prendere 6.... Odio se il p  roffessore mi obbliga ad usare il compilkatotre proprietario della borland invece di Vim! E non parliamo di quando mi dice che windows w' stabile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## Menkalinan

Il mio CdL (fisica) ha aderito al progetto Campus One, cioè ti pagano corsi e una prova d'esame per l'ECDL e il PET alla British. Dopo che ho dato i primi tre moduli ECDL senza sapere nemmeno di cosa trattavano (un livello talmente elementare da far schifo) ho deciso di non farlo e di sprecare il mio tempo altrove.

Il bello è che il mio CdL da una parte promuove l'ECDL, dall'altra ha tutta la rete informatica interna che si regge sulla Gentoo, con conseguente utilizzo (quasi costretto, ma beata l'ora!) di programmi come Physica, Gnuplot, LaTeX e OO.

A noi hanno detto che in un curriculum il diploma ECDL serve, anche perché è lo stesso ovunque ed è una garanzia (?). Francamente figura sufficiente solo per uno che vuole fare lavori non attinenti l'informatica... ormai tutti sanno usare il pc per fare una tabella o scrivere una lettera.

Il mio consiglio è: se hai tempo da perdere (ma parecchio) ed è gratis (ma gratis sul serio: totale soldi che cacci per tutto = 0 ) fallo, se no non vale la pena. Ovviamente sto parlando con gente che viene qua sul forum di Gentoo e quindi mi sembra logico supporre che abbiate un minimo di conoscenze informatiche (e il vostro minimo è superiore all'ECDL).

----------

## neon

Oggi ho appena scoperto che questa cosa potrebbe avere un'utilita'... Alcuni dicono che in alcune facolta' farebbe saltare i corsi preparatori di informatica (scienze della comunic, lettere, medicina =P). Personalmente contando di iscrivermi in ing inf credo che i miei prob saranno ben diversi dal saper fare copia e incolla in una tabella excel  :Smile: 

Fortunatamente ho scoperto che nella mia scuola ECDL e' gratis solo per i 16enni (quindi sono stato salvato dalla maggiore eta'  :Wink: )

----------

## bubble27

 :Laughing:   Io sono un patentato ECDL ...... e secondo me dovresti farla potrebbe sempre servirti ......  cmq negli esami che mi capitarono c'era anche la possibilità di farli con riferimenti a linux ..... anche OpenOffice.... xò devi conoscere bene tutte le funzioni .... a tuo rischio e "pericolo" ....  :Razz:  .... ciao se è a costo 0 sei + che fortunato...... non buttarla.....   :Wink: 

----------

## gcarlo

A mio avviso l'ecdl può avere un senso per il ragioniere che vuole una riga in più nel cv, per un informatico non serve e nulla. Infatti le prove sono essenzialmente basate sulla conoscenza di strumenti di videoscrittura, presentazione etc....

Cmq in teoria l'ecdl si può fare anche con openoffice ( a parte il modulo      access ) il problema è che si sta diffondendo anche la 'fad' , cioè un sistema di elearning e questo è basato  solo sui prodotti ms....

----------

## HexDEF6

Questo e' quello che ho visto:

io faccio ogni tanto qualche lavoretto per una ditta informatica... e una volta ho visto come leggevano i curriculum.... se era presente la patente europea ecdl, scartavano quasi al volo il canditato perche' dicevano che NON avevano bisogno di un segretario ma qualcuno che sapesse usare veramente un computer....

Praticamente la ECDL in molte ditte e' vista come un certificato di incompetenza!   :Shocked: 

Ciao!

----------

## lucascarnato

Falla, se finisce la carta igenica può essere utile un pezzo di carta in più!!

Concordo, come studente di informatica, la patente europea è inutile e dannosa. Però ha una sua utilità, ci sono migliaia di iscritti in facoltà umanistiche e non solo che non sanno assolutamente niente di computer, alcuni non ne hanno mai visto uno! Quindi un po' di video scrittura e qualche lezione di SO può essere assai utile. Provare per credere!!!

Luca

----------

## codadilupo

 *lucascarnato wrote:*   

> Però ha una sua utilità, ci sono migliaia di iscritti in facoltà umanistiche e non solo che non sanno assolutamente niente di computer

 

razzista !   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## teknux

beh io studio sociologia, e informatica è complementare. io ho fatto l'esame, la biennalizzazione e sto ci sto anche scrivendo la tesi. ALMENO DA ME il prof non sa una ceppa di informatica in genere. gira voce (attendibile) che una volta ha chiesto, testuali parole:

 *Quote:*   

> mi serve un modo per trasferire file via rete/internet, conosci un modo?

 

in pratica non conosceva neanche l'FTP... l'esame (da molti considerato difficilissimo) prevede dopo (un test a risposta multipla su argomenti avanzatissimi come:

```

domanda n° X:

cos'è un masterizzatore?

a) un apparecchio per andare in internet

b) un apparecchio per acquisire immagini

c) un apparecchio per scrivere dati su un cd-rom

```

l'orale:

preparare una tesina in HTML (rigorosamente creata con M$-Word e salvata in html) di almeno 5 pagine su un argomento qualsiasi (anche sul tuo cane va benissimo) andare all'esame col floppy, copiare da floppy a desktop, aprire il file della tesina con Word, modificare una qualche riga (il titolo, un'intestazione), salvare, riaprire con IE, controllare il cambiamento avvenuto, risalvare il tutto su floppy. infine alcune domande tipo "cos'è unn'icona?" ma non volgiono sapere il significato, ma in base al tipo di icona stabilire cosa dovrebbe contenere o con quale porgramma (M$) dovrebbe essere aperto.

ah l'esame è valido come esame per la ECDL. last but not least, se volete farvi un po' di risate provate ad andare su:

http://www.soc.uniroma1.it/informatica

vi lascio un esercizio, trovate:

a) la mail del prof

b) l'rario di ricevimento

non vale usare la funzione di "cerca nella pagina" dei browser altrimenti non c'è gusto  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## HexDEF6

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ah l'esame è valido come esame per la ECDL. last but not least, se volete farvi un po' di risate provate ad andare su:
> 
> http://www.soc.uniroma1.it/informatica
> ...

 

Ovviamente il sito e' stato progettato dove aver letto almeno una decina di manuali di usabilita' vero?

Si notano molte raffinatezze di alto livello!

Complimenti al webmaster....

Adesso mi devo comprare un paio di occhiali... (quel groviglio di roba mi ha fregato la vista)

Ciao!

----------

## teknux

se vuoi/volete un'altre *perle* prova/te a 

1) controllare il sorgente della pagina e si scoprirà che è stato fatto con World

2) a leggere i link sul ricevimento on line, in particolare "il testo vecchio" dove ci sono le domande degli studenti, con tanto di dati personali (matricola cognome, casi personali, etc) alla faccia della privacy (ho anche scritto al Garante della Privacy...). notare con quanta dovizia è stato curato il form, che  non conotrolla neanche il massimo inserimento di caratteri...

saluti,

tek

----------

## HexDEF6

Comunque un po ovunque succedono queste cose... ad un mio amico (ad economia) ha preso 28 e non 30 (non e' un genio, ma se la cava abbastanza) perche' ha copiato una parte di testo in un doc con i tasti ctrl-c e ctrl-v invece di fare come ha spiegato il prof: andare col mouse nel menu a tendina selezionare copia, e poi incolla....

Invece per fare il "tecnico" in facolta' c'era un bel test con domande del tipo:

quanto contiene un cd:

-pochi megabyte

-alcuni megabyte

-molti megabyte

-alcuni gigabyte

Non so voi ma a me "pochi", "alcuni" e "molti" sembrano un po generici....

Ciao!

----------

## JohnT.Clark

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ah l'esame è valido come esame per la ECDL. last but not least, se volete farvi un po' di risate provate ad andare su:
> 
> http://www.soc.uniroma1.it/informatica
> ...

 

Oh mio Dio nn ci vedo più ( e nn dalla fame ) azzarola se sparava dentro dei caratteri ASCII a caso era più leggibile...

Cmq secondo me invece la ECDL potrebbe essere utile, anche se penosamente sponsorizzata da Microsoft è pur sempre qualc in più che certifica che sei capace di usare il pc...

Credete che i piloti (macchine o moto che sia) nn abbiano la comune patente di guida xchè sono già bravi?

Adesso nn so nemmeno il "livello" di questi quiz e nn oso immaginarlo (sicuramente saranno mooolto base) ma secondo me avere quel pezzo di carta vale quanto quel pezzo di carta che ti permette di andare in giro con la macchina...anche se adesso come adesso è poco considarata...

[OT]

E poi diciamolo, c'è gente che il pc nn sa manco cos'è...il livello di conoscienze della gente comune è moolto basso ( lo so per esperienza personale - lavorando in un centro commerciale - se ne vedono e se ne sentono di ogni ) e vi assicuro che nn sono tutti vecchietti che ti chiedono la Ramme, la cartuccia della Lessmarz (lexmark) o il pc con L'ATALON IS P, ecc... ma ci sono parecchi ingegnieri o informatici che vengono a sboroneggiare e poi fanno 1a figura di m* xchè nn sanno una cippa...O quelli che si definiscono assemblatori che vengono a dirmi che i p4 3000 se nn c'è scritto HT (hyper threading) sulle caratteristiche a video (che scriviamo noi) funzionano a 533 Mhz (cos'è 800 di FSB con moltiplicatore 0.6?) e si giustificano con "Ma cosa ne sa lei...IO li assemblo..."

Secondo me microsoft sta facendo una gran cosa...chiaro che lo fa per suo tornaconto -> chiusa parentesi, ma è come se la fiat si mettesse a regalare le punto alle scuole guida...

Così magari si alza il "livello" e finalmente anche il mio caporeparto (informatica e telefonia) se farà la patente riuscirà anche lui a mandare un email con allegato, aprire un .Zip con winzip o un .pdf  senza chiamarmi tutte le volte   :Crying or Very sad:  no comment...   :Wink:  [/OT]

Cmq falla che nn si sa mai nella vita ---> se poi è gratis ---> prova a ripeterlo ad alta voce gratis (senti come suona bene ihihihi  :Mr. Green: )

CiauZ

----------

## codadilupo

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

> Così magari si alza il "livello" e finalmente anche il mio caporeparto (informatica e telefonia) se farà la patente riuscirà anche lui a mandare un email con allegato, aprire un .Zip con winzip o un .pdf  senza chiamarmi tutte le volte   no comment...  

 

vado un po' ot anch'io: forse il tuo caporeparto riuscirà a scrivere una mail, o a zippare un file, ma non saprà farlo senza Outlùk l'e' prest e WinPipp: non mi pare una grande conquista, anzi, mi pare un mattone in piu' del muro che dovremmo cercare di abbattere, anziché costruire  :Wink:  !

Coda

----------

## augustus

 *Quote:*   

> 1) controllare il sorgente della pagina e si scoprirà che è stato fatto con World 

 

A quanto pare è stato toccacciato un po' con Word e un po' con Frontpage:

 *Quote:*   

> <meta content=FrontPage.Editor.Document name=ProgId>
> 
> <meta content="Microsoft FrontPage 5.0" name=GENERATOR>
> 
> <meta content="Microsoft Word 9" name=Originator><!--[if 

 

E a dir la verità si vede: l'ordine del codice non è il massimo ... <html> relegato in fondo a una riga, <head> messo a metà riga e direttamente seguito dal titolo, i tag style e /style fatti uno in minuscolo l'altro in maiuscolo.

Alla faccia della leggibilità del codice....

----------

## shev

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credete che i piloti (macchine o moto che sia) nn abbiano la comune patente di guida xchè sono già bravi?
> 
> 

 

Premesso che il paragone è imho poco fattibile (settori diversi con basi e competenze diverse, conseguenze diverse, etc), cmq vedila da un altro punto di vistase proprio vuoi: credi che un camionista con patente D debba aver ottenuto prima la patente C? Assolutamente no, la D sostituisce (o include) la C. Similmente un perito informatico o simili: che senso ha avere la ECDL se le conoscenze che essa da sono requisiti minimi per aver ottenuto il diploma/laurea/etc?

----------

## JohnT.Clark

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Similmente un perito informatico o simili: che senso ha avere la ECDL se le conoscenze che essa da sono requisiti minimi per aver ottenuto il diploma/laurea/etc?

 

Bhè questo è vero, dovrebbero rilasciarla automaticamente a chi a fatto quel determinato tipo di corsi o scuole, xò devi tenere conto che ci sono in giro delle bestie che hanno un pezzo di carta (o che lo stanno per avere ) con su ing. o perito inform. che di hardware e software nn ne sanno una cippa... sannò giusto un po di java e basta (conosco gente che studia informatica e ing. che nn sa un osti, al confronto io -> perito aeronautico :'( <- sono Bill Gates, Steve Jobs o il Grande Linus...)

----------

## JohnT.Clark

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Similmente un perito informatico o simili: che senso ha avere la ECDL se le conoscenze che essa da sono requisiti minimi per aver ottenuto il diploma/laurea/etc?

 

Bhè questo è vero, dovrebbero rilasciarla automaticamente a chi a fatto quel determinato tipo di corsi o scuole, xò devi tenere conto che ci sono in giro delle bestie che hanno un pezzo di carta (o che lo stanno per avere ) con su ing. o perito inform. che di hardware e software nn ne sanno una cippa... sannò giusto un po di java e basta (conosco gente che studia informatica e ing. info o delle telec. che nn sa un osti, al confronto io -> perito aeronautico :'( <- sono Bill Gates, Steve Jobs o il Grande Linus...)

----------

